# My vacation haul!



## ILoveMakeup84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi! I am finally back from my US vacations! I went to Miami and Orlando and had a blast! I got some goodies from MAC, Bobbi Brown and the drugstore. So let's get started!

An overview of everything I got: 







*MAC haul*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got some stuff at the CCO and other things from a MAC store.






*Pigments:*
Grape 
Museum bronze 
Emerald green 

*Lipsticks:*
Lollipop Loving
Velvet teddy
Drive me wild (Fabulous Felines)
Viva Glam Cindy
Viva Glam V
Big bow (HK)

*Lipglasses:*
Wildly refined (FF)
Ember glow

*MSF:*
Natural in Medium/shimmer

*Blushes:*
Utterly game (FF)
Prim and proper (LL)

*Tinted lip conditioner:*
Close for comfort

*Lipgelee:*
Shift to pink
Resort life

*Eyeshadow:*
Satin taupe (LOVE IT)

*Fix +*: I have a question about this. The spray thingy is really closed so when I spray it it only sprays to one part instead of to the whole face. I don't know if I am making any sense but I thought it was open enough that it will spray my whole face at once. How do you use it then?

I also got a UD Naked palette and 2 primer potions one in Eden and one in Sin.  
From Bobbi Brown I only got a Shimmer brick in Apricot which I love!

*Drugstore haul!*





*N.Y.C.
*Bronzing face powder in Sunny
Extreme lip glider lip gloss in Plaza punch
Liquid Lip shine in Sungold pink and Iced orchid
Blushable creme stick in Big apple blush 
Lipstick in Smooch

*Maybelline (not in pic)
*Dream Smooth Mousse foundation in 150 Classic Ivory (LOVE IT. It makes my skin look so glowy and flawless)
Dream Mousse concealer in Ivory (great too)

*Revlon:*
Lipsticks in Coral, Mauve and Soft Nude 
Super lustrous lipglosses in (only Pink pop is in the picture): Coral glow, Pink pursuit, Lilac Pastelle, Life's a peach, Coral Reef, Shine that pink, Pink pop. (Some I got at CVS and some on ebay. These lipglosses are amazing! If you guys want swatches let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Wet n Wild:*

Color icon palettes in Lust and Greed (the quality on these is amazing! I was very surprised since they only cost like $5 and you get 6 highly pigmented eyeshadows)
Color icon eyeliners in a Cool green and Deep blue
Kohl eyeliners in Bronzed, Charcoal and Turquoise. 

Covergirl Lashblast Fusion mascara in Very black.

EOS lip balms and a Yes to carrots lip tint in Coral sunshine. 

So that was my haul from the States! I am really happy with everything that I got. I had to take advantage of my trip to buy at least the majority of stuff that I wanted so now I am broke haha. At least until VV lol. 
 If anyone wants swatches or want to know what I think about an specific product LMK! I'll love to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Kisses!


----------



## Purple (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations, great haul!! welcome back! We missed you!


----------



## n_c (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## bis (Aug 31, 2010)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you had a great vacation.
Uhm, what are those two balls in the last picture? Interesting packaging in any case


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you had a great vacation.
Uhm, what are those two balls in the last picture? Interesting packaging in any case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those are the EOS lip balms.. yeah the packaging is really interesting haha


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing haul!!!! I have Shift To Pink Lipgelee and it's so pretty! Enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Amazing haul!!!! I have Shift To Pink Lipgelee and it's so pretty! Enjoy your goodies!!!_

 
Oh yes! Its soo nice! I really like it and Resort life is also beautiful for layering over lipstick...


----------



## Jessica0984 (Sep 1, 2010)

You got a lot of goodies!! Hope you had a great vacation!


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice! I'm going on vacation starting next weekend and you're making me excited to shop for new makeup


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nychick1384* 

 
_Very nice! I'm going on vacation starting next weekend and you're making me excited to shop for new makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck on your vacations! I hope you get really nice stuff. Shopping for makeup is the best


----------



## pinkita (Sep 2, 2010)

nice haul!!
Lollipop Loving lipstick?? i don´t have but i love it!!!!


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 2, 2010)

jealous! well done


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkita* 

 
_nice haul!!
Lollipop Loving lipstick?? i don´t have but i love it!!!!_

 
Yes its gorgeous! Actually that's my backup


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 4, 2010)

GREAT haul!!


----------



## elmundodemary (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, awesome haul!


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hope you enjoy


----------



## anne082 (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice haul! Have fun with the products!


----------

